

Life as a Consultant: The unexpected Cancellation - krisroadruck
https://medium.com/p/25a9699ee1da
This is why I prefer to spend my time on my software company instead of my consulting company.
======
lttg
Would be interested to hear the outcome. The letter to the client is snarky:
"I’ve only been running companies for 3 years now so I don’t have nearly the
experience as <redacted>, but it’s been my experience that when spending money
generates more than the spend, it’s always a good idea to continue and even
increase that action."

I would have briefly summarized the return on the client's money in bulleted
form and omitted nearly everything else. Have you actually measured or
estimated the ROI based on the improvements you stated?

~~~
krisroadruck
Of course the letter is snarky. They cancelled a long standing contract with
very little notice, no explanation and made it quite clear the decision was
final. I avoid feet kissing is such situations ;-)

~~~
lttg
I do respect the strength of personality to speak your mind.

------
krisroadruck
This is why I prefer to spend my time on my software biz instead of my
consulting biz. Crazy I know.

